# wifi/neufbox



## kertewenn (18 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
je possède depuis peu de temps une neufbox de sfr. c'est la NB4-SER-r2.
je n'arrive pas à connecté mon iPad en mode wifi !
Comment avez-vous procédé ?
merci


----------



## Oizo (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que tu as d'autres équipements de connectés en wifi à la box ?


----------



## Larme (19 Juin 2013)

Message d'erreur ? Tu as rentré le bon mot de passe ? Filtrage par M.A.C. adresses ?


----------



## kertewenn (19 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,
je n'ai pas d'autres équipements connectés.
filtrage Mac activé.
Sur le site de configuration de sfr :
je suis bloqué avec le WPS : 
état du service : délai d'attente dépassé
activation WPS : activé

rubrique filtrage MAC :
l'adresse Mac reste vide. j'ai déjà rempli les cases mais les chiffres disparaissent.


----------



## Oizo (19 Juin 2013)

Ce n'est pas normal que le filtrage MAC ne soit pas pris en compte, tu as essayé une restauration des paramètres par défaut de la neufbox ? Onglet maintenance puis système.


----------



## kertewenn (19 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir ozio,
rien de neuf ! avec ta méthode.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------

appairage : échec.
des idées ?


----------



## Oizo (19 Juin 2013)

Et si tu désactives ce WPS ? C'est assez récent sur la Neufbox, il y a quelques mois cette possibilité de protection n'y était pas.


----------



## kertewenn (19 Juin 2013)

rien de nouveau.
"poste connecté : aucun"
"activation borne wifi : activée"
adresse Mac : toujours vide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------

à propos, sur l'iPad onglet wifi je choisi Neuf_0220 où puis-je trouver le mot de passe ?
merci


----------



## Oizo (19 Juin 2013)

kertewenn a dit:


> [/COLOR]à propos, sur l'iPad onglet wifi je choisi Neuf_0220 où puis-je trouver le mot de passe ?
> merci



Il faut commencer par là, si tu n'as pas le mot de passe c'est normal que tu n'arrives pas à te connecter, sur les pages de paramétrage de la box, onglet wifi puis général, SSID = nom de la box (vérifier que c'est bien la Neuf_0220), le mot de passe est plus bas (Clé).


----------



## kertewenn (19 Juin 2013)

réponse  : pas de connexion possible !
merci de participer à cette mystérieuse affaire !


----------



## Oizo (19 Juin 2013)

Donc récapitulons :
- Le réseau "Neuf_0220" correspond bien à ta box
- Tu as rentré le mot de passe indiqué à côté de "Clé"
- Le WPS est désactivé

Désactive aussi dans un premier temps le filtrage Mac.

Si cela ne fonctionne toujours pas après je ne vois vraiment pas quel autre configuration essayer ! 

Essaye aussi de te connecter en Wifi à partir de ton Mac pour voir s'il accepte la connexion.


----------



## kertewenn (22 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu un conseiller technique.
1°) désactiver le filtrage Mac
2°) ne pas remplir l'adresse Mac

parfois c'est trop simple ....

et l'iPad fonctionne !

merci à vous pour votre aide.


----------

